# New Lexus Commercial



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Has anyone seen this Lexus commercial? No sway bars...trailer is bouncing up and down and so is the Lexus.

Wonder if they have anyone really watch these before putting them on TV.






I have nothing against Lexus...my wife drives an RX350...but we don't tow with it.


----------



## Donzi-T (Aug 9, 2012)

Isn't that an Airstream that it's towing? A heavy single axle trailer was a bad choice to show off a smooth ride!


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL! Yea it looked like it was bouncing quite a bit!


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

double d said:


> LOL! Yea it looked like it was bouncing quite a bit!


LOL!! Double d.... bouncing quite a bit!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

That is some white knuckle towing there.

Idiot marketing executives.


----------



## willingtonpaul (Apr 16, 2010)

i figured with a vehicle like this, there is more going on here...so i quick look at the website for the new model shows the following:

all models come with something called *"Kinetic Dynamic Suspension System" (KDSS)*, described as:

*Kinetic Dynamic Suspension System (KDSS) with automatic, electronically adjustable front and rear stabilizer bars*

the luxury model (which i am sure is featured in the video) has an additional *"Adaptive Variable Suspension" (AVS)*, which is is described as:

*"Electronically Modulated Rear Air Suspension with air springs, automatic load-leveling and three-position manual height control"*

i bet you can't turn any of it off....

and i am sure lexus will tell you they have it all under control and there is no need for anything else.....

as far as that is concerned:

*[ insert your opinion here ]*

also, i could not find a tow rating listed for it anywhere on their site.....


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

I saw the comercial last night. my 35' doesn't bounce around that much on a road full of frost heaves. And the road looked pretty smooth to me.

IMHO at least to long of a trailer for something with that short a wheelbase. And I suspect no WD hitch setup either.

And a small SUV and any single axle "full sized" trailer is really a bad combo also. Pop up, or small hybrid or aliner etc. single axle, not bad. longer and heavier single axle, small SUV, not a comfortable riding combo. I'll bet a comparable size/weight tandem axle would have been a much better photo shoot for the ride.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

KTMRacer said:


> And I suspect no WD hitch setup either.


If you watch it close enough there is a part where you can see the trailer is only attached to the ball...no WD system installed. Crazy.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

You of course realize that all of that bounce and sway are considered premium features that you have to pay more for on the Lexus.


----------

